# Best Route Laredo to Durango to Zacatecas



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone have recommendations for best route from Texas through Durango to Zacatecas? Also seeking info about possibly living in Zacatecas.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

point to point in Mexico


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

nomad1952 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for best route from Texas through Durango to Zacatecas? Also seeking info about possibly living in Zacatecas.


There was someone on the forum who lives in Zacatecas--MTeresaLopez--but who posted only a few times a year or so ago. You might try a PM to see if she responds; otherwise, it is unlikely that she will see your post. She is very helpful on another forum that I frequent.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

TurtleToo said:


> There was someone on the forum who lives in Zacatecas--MTeresaLopez--but who posted only a few times a year or so ago. You might try a PM to see if she responds; otherwise, it is unlikely that she will see your post. She is very helpful on another forum that I frequent.


Oops--scratch that idea. I think there is a minimum number of posts (5?) required in order to use the PM function, and I don't think Teresa posted 5 times. But maybe someone else here has lived in Zacatecas, and will chime in.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

nomad1952 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for best route from Texas through Durango to Zacatecas? Also seeking info about possibly living in Zacatecas.


For the first-time visitor, I would cross at Laredo Tx... drive south on 85D to/skirting Monterrey, taking cuota 40D from there over to/skirting Saltillo, then over to/skirting Torreon and on down to Durango.

Then from Durango come 'back' east/southeast on 45 to Fresnillo and on to Zacatecas.


----------

